# Camping Water Filter



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

A camping water filter is something we always have with us regardless of where we are camping. Not only will it give you a little peace of mind, its just safer! I never "assume" that any campground water is safe to drink or cook with, even if there is a sign saying theirs is safe. It is not worth taking the chance on getting any type of the many bacterias that can come out of it. Thats just me, better safe than sorry.

There are several things you can do other than the water filter such as chemical tablets or even boiling the water. Using a filter is pretty simple, you pump water from the source into a container. The filter will mechanically removes bacteria, and some filters have the ability to kill viruses too.

Base camp hanging water filters are convenient for many settings, - just fill and hang. It will remove bacteria, Giardia and Cryptosporidium to EPA standards using a cartridge. A more expensive pump style water filter will suck up the water as you pump it, then discharges into another container after filtering.

There are several options for your camper as well. Undersink water filters install with quick connect fittings so you can enjoy clean, clear water for drinking or cooking right from your RV countertop. Inline garden hose filter connects directly to standard garden hose and eliminates bad taste, odor and reduces chlorine taste. Exterior water filter kits sold at places like camping world will filter out chlorine, bad taste and odor before they enter your campers fresh water system.


So do your homework and find the right filter for the right occassion.

Lets talk about the filters you have used and how good or bad they are.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought one from Wallyworld last year, its an inline that hooks straight to the water hose and then the city water hook up of the trailer. Can't remember the name but it was cheap 45 bux I think


----------



## buygreensavvy (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,
Drinking clean, filtered water protects the body from disease and leads to overall greater health. Water filters provide better tasting and better smelling drinking water by removing chlorine and bacterial contaminants. I have a camping water filter. Camp hanging water filters are convenient as you have to just fill the water and hang it. 

Best Water Filter


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a filter built into the trailer. I replace the cartridge every season. I buy the cartridge in walmart. It is the same microns as the original one, but at a much lower price.
I also put an inline on my ice maker.


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

yep, having a water filter with you while camping is really neccessary.
i dont know how many dirties it can filter, but it do look useful.


----------



## jounderw (Oct 6, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. Its absolutely necessary if you are a serious camper. I also have one that you can just hook up to the water source and it was relatively inexpensive (like $50.00). Got it right when I bought my first tent and I cannot imagine camping without it.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

We use filters all the time, too. For our 5er, I use an inline filter externally to treat all the water that enters the rig. Then when it's inside we open the tap and use Brita filters for cold drinking water rather than wasting money on disposable water bottles.

In the tailgate campground we use a Brita or a portable pump style water filter. For a backpack I use strictly the portable pump style water filter because it's small and quicker to get result. It has fitting on it to fill water bladders, water bottles or even to drink right out of the stream.

I don't care for the altered flavors caused by pills or the long time it takes for boiling the water then waiting for it to cool off.

Water filtration/purification has come a long way since the "sixties and seventies". You just can't be to sure of a water source even if it comes right out of a tap since it could be city plumbing, well pumped or coming right from an open water source nearby and we just don't know (You can't always believe the signs). The only drawback is that if it's from a city source you are filtering out the flouride that was added to protect your teeth. Good thing you don't need teeth to drink water.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I would just bring some bleach and use 4 drops per quart. so a gallon of water would be 16drops and let rest for 30minutes+. Thats the cheapest way


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

My nose is just too sensitive and the smell of the bleach no matter how diluted is awful to me.

I prefer to use the filter because I am willing to pay for the convenience of being able to immediately drink water that has been filtered or purified.

Obviously it's owner's choice and in my case I must consider my family and the kids hated waiting for treated water or waiting for it too cool from boiling. Sometimes a little coin is worth eliminating some inconvenience.

Just don't forget to change those filters out periodically. I would never go more than a year with the same one, regardless of the water source being used. Some filter system, like what I use for backpacking can be "cleaned out" between uses and seasons, but something does have to be done.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

artmart said:


> My nose is just too sensitive and the smell of the bleach no matter how diluted is awful to me.
> 
> I prefer to use the filter because I am willing to pay for the convenience of being able to immediately drink water that has been filtered or purified.
> 
> ...


the use of bleach is more for if your stuck with no water. I perfer just buying water but if i had to drink water then i would use bleach since it is cheap for a gallon and it would have a lot of other uses other than just using a water filter which has only 1 use.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

A water filter is much lighter than a gallon of bleach and smaller too. It's also in my 10 essentials so I never forget it. I prefer instant clean water. Just a few seconds to put the pump together and I'm ready for a drink.

Somehow hearing you are looking for a cheap solution to prepare water and then pay for expensive bottled water is NOT economical. Bottled water is a very successful but unnecessary hype. Filters are much more economical.

Again, our choices to make.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I watch a lot of survival shows and since I like to hike I always like to know of ways to survive. But I wouldn't carry 1 gallon of bleach around it would be more for Rv'ers. If I was to carry bleach I would put some in like a ziplock bag or smaller container. Its just good information to know. That's all I was saying really.


----------

